# GraKa Lüfter



## Grimreaper (26. März 2003)

Der Lüfter meiner ATI 9000 ist deutlich lauter als mein alter Lüfter (war auf meiner TNT2 Pro). Nun habe ich überlegt, ob ich meinen alten Lüfter auf die neue GraKa bauen kann.

Beschreibung der Lüfter:
TNT2 Pro -> 37 mm, darunter ein passiver Kühlkörper
ATI 9000 -> etwas größerer Lüfter (kan jetzt nicht messen, viellicht 45 mm), darunter nur eine Metallplatte (schätzungsweise Aluminium).

Wär nett wenn ihr mir schnell helfen könntet, denn ich muss das bis morgen machen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Jamonit (26. März 2003)

die größe ist nicht unbedingt entscheident. die kühlleistung muss bei beiden identisch sein, damit die kühlung gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Sinac (26. März 2003)

Ich denke das sollte gehen, hab das auch schon ein paar mal
gemacht, keine Probleme!


----------



## Tobias K. (26. März 2003)

moin

es gibt viele passive kühler die einen lüfter überflüssig machen. die sind dann aber auch sehr groß!
kannst dich ja mal umgucken.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Paule (26. März 2003)

ansonsten würde ich lieber abraten einen älteren und kleineren lüft draufzubauen...hol dir nen großen passivkühler , ich denk mal , der mit der zahlman heatpipe sollte nen radeon 9000 gut kühlen können...wenn eine gute luftzirkulation im gehäuse gegeben ist...
ich glaube sogar ,dass es den radeon 9000 auch passiv gekühlt zu kaufen gibt...oder guck dich einfach ein wenig um auf den hardwareshop seiten...dort gibt es denke ich mal auch nen relativ leisen lüfter , der auf die graka draufpasst und die auch kühlen kann...

Grüße

Paule


----------



## Grimreaper (28. März 2003)

Extra einen passiven Kühler kaufen will ich nun nicht. Ich denk mal ich probiers mit dem kleineren Lüfter (ne 9000er dürfte auch nicht so viel Wärme produzieren). Wenn das System nicht mehr so stabil läuft wie früher. Mach ich den größeren Lüfter wieder rauf. Sinac hatte damit ja auch keine Probleme.

Thx auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

naja, oder sie läuft dann gar nicht mehr,

also ich würde das sein lassen.... vor allem nen lüfter von ner TNT2 draufbauen... auf ne radeon 9000 also neh ich glaub net das das funktioniert.


mfg,
#
alex


----------



## Blackmoor (19. April 2003)

oder in den ganzen compi wakü einbauen


----------

